# 2013 SEMA Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It's time to head back to Las Vegas for the biggest automotive aftermarket expo in the world. Featuring some of the most impressively modified cars imaginable, SEMA always gets the attention of those looking to add a little flair to their rides. The Scion FR-S and Subaru BRZ will likely steal the spotlight again this year, as more vendors look to show off what they can do with the cheap and popular platform, but be sure to see what other automakers have been involved with, including Hyundai, which has made a habit of debuting a crazy concept at SEMA, and Lexus is reaching out to DeviantArt users for inspiration for its latest project.

More: *2013 SEMA Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

